# Shout out to Ben C! (Bay Area Folks)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I see you're another Bay Area local, welcome! In addition, I'm probably your closest Hav Forum neighbor since I'm also a Fremont local. (Saw your comment about going to Bogie's and I'll be over there tomorrow.)

Just wanted to say hello and let all the other Bay Area Havanese Forum people know that we have another one in our midst. Cool! :biggrin1: 


Bay Area Havanese are the bestest! :whoo: 
(And I worked in a library, so I can say "bestest".)


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Ditto!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ben, 

Tell us about yourself and your Hav! You sure have a cutie! My darling is a crazy little girl and is 15 months old ~ how about your darling?

Welcome!! :biggrin1: 

Libby & Kohana


----------

